# Brauche Hilfe bei der Auswahl einer Lichtschranke



## Jochen (26 März 2007)

Hallo, ich bräuchte ein klein wenig unterstützung bei der Auswahl einer Lichtschranke. Vorhanden ist eine Maschine, die an einer Stelle die Länge eines Stückes Teig messen soll. Momentan ist eine einfache Gabellichtschranke am Zufuhrband montiert. Nun tritt leider öfters eines der folgenden Probleme auf:

1. Da der Teig an  den Enden konisch zuläuft, passiert es manchmal, dass die Spitze ein kleines Stück lang über oder unter dem Lichtstrahl ist, und der Strahl erst unterbrochen wird, wenn ein bestimmter durchmesser erreicht ist. Manchmal kann es dadurch sein, dass die Messung erst nach sagen wir bis zu einem Zentimeter beginnt. Analog dazu kann es am Ende natürlich umgekehrt genauso laufen. Die Messung muss deshalb genau sein, da 2 Greifer über dem Band mitlaufen, die das Stück Teig so exakt wie möglich am äußeren Ende fassen sollen. 

2. Falls der Teigrohling einmal nicht  über die komplette Länge plan auf dem Band aufliegt, kann es sein, dass die Lichtschranke plötzlich unter dem Teig durchleuchtet. Das führt dann zu einer Fehlmessung und das Teil wird aufgrund vermeintlich zu kurzen Maßes ausgesondert. 

Ich bräuchte einen optischen Sensor, nehmen wir mal eine Gabellichtschranke an, die am unteren Ende einen Bereich von lediglich ca 2 Zentimeter Höhe feinstrahlig mit einer Auflösung (Strahlabstand) von ungefähr 2 mm sicher ausleuchtet, so dass die Spitze definitiv erkannt wird und ein eventuelles lurzzeitiges "unterleuchten" nicht zum Messende führen kann. 

Ich habe bisher keine Erfahrungen mit mehrstrahligen Lichtschranken, Vorhängen oder Gittern gemacht und fand auch spontan keine mit so geringer Auflösung bzw oft fand ich als mehrstrahlige Ausführungen nur so spezielle Sicherheitssensorik.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Danke im Voraus

Gruß

Jochen


----------



## Ralle (26 März 2007)

Auflösung ab 5mm
http://www.leuze.de/products/los/schalt01_de.html

genauer:
http://www.rrumba.de/de/produkte.htm
http://www.unidor.de/pdf/sensoren/lagm_20.pdf

oder google mal mit "Lichtvorhang+Lichtschranke" etc.


----------



## Markus (26 März 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Auflösung ab 5mm
> http://www.leuze.de/products/los/schalt01_de.html


 
habe mit beiden schon sehr oft gearbeitet, bin eigentlich zufrieden.
konturflex wäre aber völlig übertrieben bzw. falsch für deine anwendung, wenn dann vario - wobei ich denke das die anderen geräte die ralle gepostet hat noch besser wären.
aber die kenne ich nicht...


----------



## HSThomas (26 März 2007)

Wäre es nicht eine einfache Lösung, wenn man zwei Lichtschranken benutzt? Eine horizontal und eine vertikal, jeweils "durch" das theoretische "Zentrum" des Teigstücks?
So müsste man doch konische Enden auch locker erfassen können.


----------



## Markus (26 März 2007)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht eine einfache Lösung, wenn man zwei Lichtschranken benutzt? Eine horizontal und eine vertikal, jeweils "durch" das theoretische "Zentrum" des Teigstücks?
> So müsste man doch konische Enden auch locker erfassen können.


 

dann wäre da nur noch das unumgängliche problem mit dem band unter dem teigstück was insbesondere der vertikalen lichtschranke zum verhängniss werden könnte...

oder gibt es lichttaster die man so genau einstellen kann?


----------



## HSThomas (26 März 2007)

Naja, es gäbe die Möglichkeit, ein spiegelndes Band zu nehmen...

Ich hatte irgendwie in einem Anflug von Irrglaube angenommen, dass es sich um das Ende eines Bandes handelt, wo die Teigstücke herunterfallen, oder so..
Beim weiteren drüber Nachdenken erkenne ich den Unsinn meiner Gedanken.


----------



## uwek38 (26 März 2007)

Ja, es gibt Lichttaster mit entsprechender Ausblendung, so dass man eine Dicke von unter einem Millimeter auf einen z.B. weißen PU-Band abtasten kann.


----------



## Markus (26 März 2007)

uwek38 schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt Lichttaster mit entsprechender Ausblendung, so dass man eine Dicke von unter einem Millimeter auf einen z.B. weißen PU-Band abtasten kann.


 
cool verätst du uns auch von wem die sind?


----------



## Oberchefe (27 März 2007)

Wir haben da mal Sensoren mit Lichtleiter von Omron eingesetzt, die Elektronik gab's dann mit DeviceNet, also Schaltschwelle und aktueller Istwert in der SPS.

http://omron-industrial.com/de_de/h...rs/SpecialFunction/E32AreaSensing/default.asp


----------



## TommyG (27 März 2007)

Guck mal

bei 

www.keyence.de

die Lichttaster kannst du auf 4096 Teile einstellen, sowohl Teach in, als auch zu Fuß..

btw, ich mag auch die Pneumatik Würfel....

Greetz


----------



## Jochen (27 März 2007)

Solche Lichtbänder sind in der Tat sehr genial, sind die bezahlbar?


----------



## Nais (27 März 2007)

> Solche Lichtbänder sind in der Tat sehr genial, sind die bezahlbar?


...bei Keyence fangen Verstärker + Optik bei ca. 500 Euronen an. Das sicherste ist den Aussendienstler von Keyence mit seinem "Wunderkoffer" zu bestellen und sich den passenden Sensor vor Ort  an der Anlage auszutesten.

Uwe


----------



## uwek38 (28 März 2007)

Ja, habe schon Lichttaster von Sick WT12... mit Ausblendung verwendet, lassen sich sehr genau auf Teugdicke einstellen. Oder Sensoren von DiSoric, sind auch zu empfehlen.


----------

